# Besucher von anderen Websites umlenken wie?



## Telemarc (15. Februar 2005)

Ich hab keine Lust mehr meine Seite mit anderen zu verlinken. Wo gibt’s Traffic ganz schnell?


----------



## Norbert Eder (16. Februar 2005)

Vielleicht guten Content anbieten? Und am besten viel davon?
Vielleicht ein sauberes und einfaches Design anbieten?

Vielleicht aber auch ein 2 Gig File auf deinen Server legen und selbst ständig downloaden, dann hast auch viel Traffic und das schnell ....

Was willst mit deiner Frage?


----------



## Aslanpur (16. Februar 2005)

Telemarc hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hab keine Lust mehr meine Seite mit anderen zu verlinken. Wo gibt’s Traffic ganz schnell?


 

Eine gelöschte Domain übernehmen. Tausende gebrauchte Domains sind momentan im Löschungsprozess, steht unter http://www.domainbroadcasting.com, darunter sehr attraktive und gut Namen für die Suchmaschinenoptimierung. Du kannst die neue Gesamtliste von freigewordenen domains täglich einsehen. So kassierst Du Traffic bis zum abwinken und brauchst auch nix mehr machen!


----------

